# Canister filter for 75 gallon?



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

I use a Cascade 1500 in my 72 bow. I just have a thumb strainer on the outlet (to keep loaches from swiming in!) It works well and definitively doesn't provide too much current (it's supposedly rated for a 200 gallon tank). Just in straight numbers, I'd say the tank should be turned over 2 - 4 times per hour, but there's debate about that.

My old cascade 700 just wasn't big enough and there'd be food floating in the water hours after I sprinkled it in... The 1500 is just perfect








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/10351_700_vs_1500_bigc.jpg









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/10353_700_vs_15001c.jpg

This doesn't spray the water it, it just sort of dumps it into the tank
Side view, canister plumbing drilled through glass. Outlet is just a thumb strainer.








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/10684_side_view_minib.jpg

This tank is moderate ---> moving toward heavy planting
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/10352_april_2012_-1c.jpg


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

That's almost like asking a group if Ford or Chevy is better but I will give you my spin! 

Much of my filter decision comes from looking at the tank and asking if the filter is doing what I need. If the mechanical is up to what I want my water to look like, fine. If the filter is keeping all the ammonia and nitrite converted with slack for growth and any small mishaps, that is all it can do on that front. Then comes the decision of getting enough water moving. Fish only reguires only that the debris is moved around to suit you but with plants there comes the extra need to move any CO2 around to all the plants in an effecient way. Sometimes that takes more current but not so much it is tearing leaves off the plants. 
I can really only speak for the Eheim and say that the 2217 is my choice of canisters in the older classic lineup. I use a single 2217 on all my 75 gallon tanks and am very happy as I find it has plenty of the two main filter functions (mechanical and bio). As I add more planting and get thicker plants, I have seen spots where I needed more waterflow. For that I find powerheads are much easier to fit to get the flow where I want it rather than just dumping it in with a more powerful and expensive filter. Powerheads are my choice as they are versatile enough to fit most anywhere and do many different jobs. 

I suggest getting hands on with a canister of each type and see which media setup you like. Some of those you mention would not suit me for ease of cleaning and adding/changing media to suit as the situation changes. Tanks rarely stay the same for long and I like equipment that is flexible as I need it. 

Flow and gallons per hour will vary with each tank and what fish or plants and the number. I find the Eheim specs fit for me.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I will be the AMC guy then lol

With my next tank I am going to be doing one of the sunsun filters (or other named version of that filter) I hear nothing but good things about them.

This one might work for you
http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-500uv.html


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have used a lot less than a 5x turn over rate in my tanks. However, after going bigger, I have to say, I am a big fan of more flow. I would do at least 400 GPH or so (rounded up the number in case of inline, etc). I would consider going even bigger than that as well, especially if you are going with CO2. Not researching each one, I know it puts a few of them out of the running. Does that mean your tank will not work with less, not at all, I have had great tanks with less flow than that. The investment is cheaper now than buying a second filter later, be it in conjunction with the filter you buy, or selling it down the road and upgrading.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm new to planted tanks and I find differing reasons here on this forum than I found on fish only forums. But it is always a big discussion of what turnover amount is needed to make a tank work. There are people who want a lot of equipment and those who don't. Both work so it is pretty much a personal decision which type you want to be. There are those who are sure their tanks work due to the amount of filtering they use. But then there are those whose tanks also work as well with half the filtering. 

Personally, I hate equipment. I buy large enough to assure it will work and then never add more until I see a need. My fish have all been thrived and bred well enough to suit me. I'm hoping my planted tanks will be as much fun but there are no guaranteed success paths.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Rena is the best value. A used eheim pro 3 the best if you can find a used one in good shape.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only ever used fluval and I have nothing but good things to say about the 406. Build quality, flow, and media are excellent.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had a lot of trouble in the past with flow and still water. I chose a very low flow ehiem for a 75 gallon and ended up me tearing down the tank. 

I always have trouble deciding with this stuff, does turnover rate and flow mean the same thing? 

I'm interested in those Aquatop's (sunsun), how well does the UV work and build quality?

I also want to know if these filters are completely silent, I hate noise.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a SunSun on my 29 gallon and you can not hear it run.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm running an Eheim 2217 in my 90 and it's pretty darn silent.

Turnover is your tanks volume per hour passing though your filter. My tank is 90 gallons. If I want my tank "turned over" 5 times per hour I need a filter to push 450 gallons per hour.

Pretty sure, but someone can probably word it better.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

That definition sounds right to me. Flow to me is somewhat different at times. If speaking of the water at the outlet of the filter I would say they are the same thing but if speaking of how the water moves around the tank it can be quite different. Each tank will be different and have different needs as well. If you use large stuff like a stump or large rocks, the flow in the tank will be different than a bare tank. With plants and adding CO2, it is good to make sure the CO2 is spreadevenly around all the plants. This may require more flow. My spin-- others may vary.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

jstehman said:


> I'm running an Eheim 2217 in my 90 and it's pretty darn silent.


A 2217 on a 90, what's it like?


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Filter-wise I wish I had more. But I also have a 120GPH powerhead and a Koralia 750 to push water around. 

If you're planning on going "heavily" planted in a 75, I would go with 2 canisters. My 2217 is struggling to keep up. I also have a high bio-load with all the fish. I clean it out every 3 months and its NASTY. Shows it does it's job, even with a lower flow rate.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the idea of having two canisters but honestly, I can't afford it. 

What is the best choice with running just one?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Aquarist14 said:


> I like the idea of having two canisters but honestly, I can't afford it.
> 
> What is the best choice with running just one?


Here

Now go for higher flow rate..In my 75 gal I use Magnum 350 Pro. works perfectly fine..Been using for almost 8 yrs now...Now If I have to buy new to replace it I will follow above chart and get 1 that gives the same flow rate or even higher better and consumes lower watts....


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Rena XP1, XP2, and XP3. They all have problems with micro bubbles after cleaning the canister. It takes anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes to try to get them to pump water without bubbles. There are actually videos on youtube showing tricks you have to do to try to get them to start without pumping out micro bubbles. I'll never buy one again. Stick with another brand.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up trapper. 

Anybody have experience with the Fluval 406's?


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Eheim 2217 and Fluval 406 are probably a bit too small for a 75G, but you could probably get by with one of those.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

So that puts Fluval and Ehiem out. It leaves me to the Cascade and Aquatop. 

Between the two which has the advantage, they're both very similar but which one will best suit me in efficiency, noise and flow? 

Forgot to mention I will be running pressurized CO2 in the tank.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

80% of all the canister filter in the marker are design the same. 
if you look at the sunsun and cascade you can see there just the same with the outside of the canister look what so ever. 
the other 20% are fx5, odyssea cfs500, fluval, API, fluval g4, and other brand name. 
its all about the design inside the canister filter and how each one work.

so which canister is better? i say the fx5 and the odyssea cfs500, why? cause the build inside is build to clean and keep a tank crystal clear. i dont own a cfs500 but seeing pic of the inside of the canister i can tell it was build to clean. I just order one so hope i get it soon. 

if i have to pick from a sunsun, cascade, fluval, api, ehiem ill pick a sunsun in a heart beat.
with the price you cant go wrong with the filter if you do one thing and only one thing. HANDLE WITH CARE
the sunsun filter just as good as any of the name i list. 

if you want something better and on the low of money i go with the cfs500, if you got money to spend i go with the fx5 or a diy sump. these 3 type of filter i would use in a heart beat.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

What size is your tank in.a.box? 
And please give me a review once you get the CF500 I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on them due to the build quality and such.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

i have a sunsun on a 40B, keep my tank clear even with IAL in there the water is crystal clear. im going to replace the sunsun with the CFS500 and throw the sunsun on my 20L.
if these CFS500 work like how i picture it to work im going to replace all my AC110 with Cfs500. 

im not worry about the cheap plastics on these china brand filter. i handle all my stuff with care. as long you dont man handle it, it wont break. 
as for the lid if it still cheap i can find a plastics company and tell them to build me some new lid with better higher plastics.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Aquarist14 said:


> So that puts Fluval and Ehiem out. It leaves me to the Cascade and Aquatop.
> 
> Between the two which has the advantage, they're both very similar but which one will best suit me in efficiency, noise and flow?
> 
> Forgot to mention I will be running pressurized CO2 in the tank.


if it come down to these 2 brand ill pick the sunsun/aquatop.
like you say both filter are similar just the outside of the filter isnt.
the Marineland C Series is build the same as well, i think the sunsun/aquatop is a 3rd party filter of the Marineland C Series


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I use 2 eheim 2217's
I'm happy with it
though when my tank was fish only I was doing it heavily stocked with big cichlids and large water changes with only one eheim 2217
it's definitely doable


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

trapperwolves said:


> I have a Rena XP1, XP2, and XP3. They all have problems with micro bubbles after cleaning the canister. It takes anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes to try to get them to pump water without bubbles. There are actually videos on youtube showing tricks you have to do to try to get them to start without pumping out micro bubbles. I'll never buy one again. Stick with another brand.


Wow, I've never heard of that. I love Rena XP filters. I have 8 of them, and they are all running great. Excellent flow. Primes very easily. No problems breaking down or breaking parts. I finally retired my Eheim Pro 2 because too many parts kept breaking. The darn impeller rod was plastic! Rena XP impeller rods are steel.

Well, I was going to put my 2¢ in and recommend Rena. And I still do. I've had several running for 5 years now without any problems. They're very quiet. I like that I can see through the canister to see how dirty it is so I can see if I need to clean it (I clean mine once every 3-6 months). The flow is excellent no matter how clogged they get (I use polishing floss that gets very clogged).

I have two XP4s on my 75g, but I like lots of flow in my tanks. A XP3 would work just fine. I like the larger filters so I can add extra biomedia in them. I also have two XP4s on my 90g.

Best place to buy the Rena filters is PetSolutions. XP3s are $129.99 and the XP4s are $169.99. Free shipping for either one. http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquarium-Canister-Filters/I/Rena-FilStar-Canister-Filters.aspx

Oh, and one last thing. You do NOT have to handle with care. Renas are built solid.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I found the youtube video where the guy complains about having air in his Rena canister. What the guy does not understand is that it is normal to have air in that part of the canister. That does not produce air bubbles in the tank. Apparently, the guy doesn't know how the canister works and thinks it's supposed to be completely full of water. So he's taking things apart and replacing stuff that's not normally done.

Even with all he's done to the canister, it's still working. He says the bubbles stop after it's been running for awhile. I think he's seeing the air bleed out of the outflow line and thinks that's somehow connected to the air inside the canister.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Over the years I've found many of the complaints about various canisters are due to the user. If one cannot put his finger on the cause and present some evidence that he knows what he is talking about, I find reviews often worthless. One has to read and follow directions to make the best of equipment! 

That said, I will still voice my complaints on the Cascade 1000. I have had it running on a 55 alongside several 75's with 2217's. I keep a logbook to keep track of cleaning so that I can refer back to see what's happened. My book shows that the Cascade flow drops off way quicker than the 2217. I find lots of bypass junk like small leaves going through the Cascade. I will not buy cheap again soon. Too cheap is not a bargain if I have too work harder to keep it running well.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

I love rena xp series filters. I find my rena xp2 ( 3 years old running 24/7) will hold flow rate well and its a breeze to clean. I run an xp2 and an eheim 2234 on my 55 gallon. I don't like having to remove the hoses to clean the eheim. The rena quick disconnect is awesome! I will say though that I believe eheims filter much better because once I added the eheim to the mix my water got so much cleaner it was crazy (not that it wasn't clean to begin with). I got the eheim for 8 dollard at a fle market so I cant complain one bit! I cant stand Fluvals. Hagen still makes good stuff but fluval filters aint one of them. Also btw the eheims are freakin silent to be honest. I thought I never herd my xp2 untill I set up the eheim! Haha you could then tell the difference, but you'd have to have Inspector gadget ears to hear the rena since its under my stand.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

trapperwolves said:


> I have a Rena XP1, XP2, and XP3. They all have problems with micro bubbles after cleaning the canister. It takes anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes to try to get them to pump water without bubbles. There are actually videos on youtube showing tricks you have to do to try to get them to start without pumping out micro bubbles. I'll never buy one again. Stick with another brand.



The trick is to overfill them with water before you out the lid on. Snap the lid down after cleaning with it filled to the top. That'll make water squirt out the intake and output holes and self primes the filter for ya. Did you ever check you lid seal? Sometimes they get filled with dry crusty stuff or they twist causing the cover to not seal all the way. I have honestly never herd of anyone having an issue with 3 of them. I even run a rex grigg reactor on the intake of my xp2 <_> yes I know haha. It never fills with air or has any micro bubble problems!


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I run 2 Cascade 1000 on my 75. Couldn't be happier, 1. Cheaper than the "Trendy" filters 2. Works great.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a Fluval 405 in my 75 and my tank is heavily planted with a boat load of fish in it (all little guys). I do a 30% water change once a week and while I'm at it I rinse all the filter parts in old aquarium water too. So my filter gets a going over once a week also. I know that's a lot of work, but I chose to have all those fish.The filter has worked flawlessly now for over a year.
Jimbo


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm totally sold on the Aquatop CF 500, it looks amazing and for only $130 it looks to be a great deal.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Although, now I'm a bit skeptical about buying this. The UV will render pretty much useless due to the high flow rate. Do you think its a good buy or should I invest in something else?


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Aquarist14 said:


> Although, now I'm a bit skeptical about buying this. The UV will be rendered pretty much useless due to the high flow rate. Do you think its a good buy or should I invest in something else?


Yeah, that's the reason I passed on that model. IMHO UV sterilizers:
1.) Seem totally unnecessary
2.) Is just another thing to go bad / break / leak / cause problems.
3.) If I did want a UV sterilizer, I'd spend the money and buy a good quality unit that will actually work well.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

So what should I get?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Eheim is always my suggestion


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> Eheim is always my suggestion


Maybe, I would need a video or something showing one eheim in a 75. The flow rate is to low, I don't know how I'd get by with it. But I love how they're dead silent.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

You could always go for 2x CF-300s or 2x EF-300s


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

True, I am not a fan of the flow
But isn't that what powerheads are for?


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

HybridHerp, what do you use for powerheads? 

Anybody use the Odyssea CFS500? 
It's very cheap price wise.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I don't use them...yet
But I have two eheims and I could use more flow and surface agitation


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Aquarist14 said:


> Although, now I'm a bit skeptical about buying this. The UV will render pretty much useless due to the high flow rate. Do you think its a good buy or should I invest in something else?


The flow problem was the first thing I thought of when I saw those. They might be good against green water, but they can't possibly do anything against bacteria or parasites. You have to have much more contact with the uv bulb to kill bacteria or parasites. That's why I got the huge 12x 36w turbo twist uv sterilizers for my tanks.

You also need to have a way of turning the uv sterilizer off when you dose trace ferts. I can't remember the exact details, but when I got my uv sterilizers, I was told they would interact with the trace ferts somehow. Then I started noticing that my tank would be hazy on the days I dosed trace ferts. So now I have my uv sterilizers on timers to go on only at night when the lights are out.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Why get a filter only to have to add powerheads to make up for the lack of flow?

Rena XPs have excellent flow. In fact, the flow is so strong, they include a flow control valve to reduce the flow. And Rena XP canisters have a good track record. http://www.amazon.com/Rena-723-Fils...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

As far as quiet, there is no way I could have 8 of them in my house if they weren't quiet, including 2 XP4s in my bedroom. There is just no noise. You can hear them when you are right up against them, but that's it. The room I'm sitting in right now has 6 of them running (4 in cabinets and 2 not in cabinets), and I can't hear any of them (this is without a TV or radio or anything running). I don't know how much more quiet a person could want.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Complexity said:


> The flow problem was the first thing I thought of when I saw those. They might be good against green water, but they can't possibly do anything against bacteria or parasites. You have to have much more contact with the uv bulb to kill bacteria or parasites. That's why I got the huge 12x 36w turbo twist uv sterilizers for my tanks.
> 
> You also need to have a way of turning the uv sterilizer off when you dose trace ferts. I can't remember the exact details, but when I got my uv sterilizers, I was told they would interact with the trace ferts somehow. Then I started noticing that my tank would be hazy on the days I dosed trace ferts. So now I have my uv sterilizers on timers to go on only at night when the lights are out.


There is a power switch to turn the UV off independently from the filter. The only time you have to worry about the interaction of the trace ferts (specifically iron) is when it is in a specific form. I can tell you from experience UV sterilizers will cause the water to go milky if you are using flourish iron. With most of the dry fertilizer iron forms you are safe to use the UV with. 

There are also versions of that filter that do not have the UV built-in. The generic form of the filter is called "sun sun outside filter"


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Noahma said:


> There is a power switch to turn the UV off independently from the filter. The only time you have to worry about the interaction of the trace ferts (specifically iron) is when it is in a specific form. I can tell you from experience UV sterilizers will cause the water to go milky if you are using flourish iron. With most of the dry fertilizer iron forms you are safe to use the UV with.


Does the power switch have its own plug so you can put it on a timer?

I dose Plantex CSM+B for my trace ferts. I don't know if it has iron, but it wouldn't surprise me if it did. Thanks for pinpointing the conflict between trace ferts and uv sterilizers. I couldn't remember what was interacting, only that an interaction occurred.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Complexity said:


> Does the power switch have its own plug so you can put it on a timer?
> 
> I dose Plantex CSM+B for my trace ferts. I don't know if it has iron, but it wouldn't surprise me if it did. Thanks for pinpointing the conflict between trace ferts and uv sterilizers. I couldn't remember what was interacting, only that an interaction occurred.


it does not have its own plug (that I know of, I am going to be ordering one of these sometime this year, but I research the heck out of things before I buy anything) 
CSM+B do fine with a UV on, I keep a small UV running 24/7 and never have had any problems with CSM+B and the sterilizer.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

No, CSM + B does not do fine with the UV turned on. That's why I turn mine off.

The difference may be that you have a small sterilizer and I have a big one. Your water may be flowing through yours too fast for it to matter to CSM +B.


----------



## Bloodworm (Aug 24, 2010)

just a little warning about the Aquatraders Aquatop Filter (or SunSun).
I bought the Aquatop CF400-UV and this filter is supposed to deliver 370 gph.
Well, I didn't measure the flow, but I'm sure it is far from it. Here is a youtube video of the (clean) filter. 

Aquatop CF400-UV

By the way, anybody can guess (by experience) what the actual flow is ?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

here is an "in house" review of the aquatop aka sunsun

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166072


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

Complexity,
I see you talking about your uv sterilizer, is that something I should look into? I have a 75 gal with co2 and I'm using ferts also.I have a lot of plants and a boatload of fish and shrimp. Other than an occasional bout of bba my tank seems to really be doing fine. What would having a uv sterilizer do for me? I'm asking because I really don't know. Jimbo.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

So, Aquatop or Rena? 

I want opinions


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Rena would be the safer bet. They have a strong track record and parts are readily available should you ever need them.

Don't know the aquatop. Anyone who's had both would have to help you discern between them. Only definite concern would be their newness in this country.


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

I am setting up a 75 gallon planted tank and this thread was great, hopefully we could add more comments on large filter for tanks 75 gallons and up.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

AlecFish said:


> I'm totally sold on the Aquatop CF 500, it looks amazing and for only $130 it looks to be a great deal.


If you are buying this you are paying for the name only.
Get a equivalent SunSun HW-304B for around half that.
They are exactly the same thing.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I put my vote in for the rena XP, I've had mine going for years and did no maintenance but clean the filter every couple months. No parts broken, doesn't leak, never hard to prime. 

I bought a sunsun 403-b and I regret it. The filter is much larger but flow isn't any better then the xp1 I feel. I think ima ditch it and get a xp2 instead. I'm running the 403-b on a 40B and I it seems insufficient on its own.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

I was about to say I love my fx5 on my 75 that runs through a reactor but this thread is a bit old.

Oh well said it anyway love my fx5 75 combo my favorite tank and I have 6 all of them way overfiltered and fully planted.

One of these days I will learn how to post pics.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

latchdan said:


> I put my vote in for the rena XP, I've had mine going for years and did no maintenance but clean the filter every couple months. No parts broken, doesn't leak, never hard to prime.
> 
> I bought a sunsun 403-b and I regret it. The filter is much larger but flow isn't any better then the xp1 I feel. I think ima ditch it and get a xp2 instead. I'm running the 403-b on a 40B and I it seems insufficient on its own.


Yes but I was referencing the 304b. 
Different filter. 
Also like renas though heard since the buyout the quality isn't as good.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

For reference I use 2 EHEIM 2217s on my 75 gallon. They work great. I do not think 1 would be enough (I am a fan of having over-filtered setups). Definitely can't go wrong with the EHEIM classic series (never owned Rena / Fluval but people say they are also great quality).


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonestarbandit said:


> Yes but I was referencing the 304b.
> Different filter.
> Also like renas though heard since the buyout the quality isn't as good.
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


blah, I ment 304-B. seems weak to me.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

klibs said:


> For reference I use 2 EHEIM 2217s on my 75 gallon. They work great. I do not think 1 would be enough (I am a fan of having over-filtered setups). Definitely can't go wrong with the EHEIM classic series (never owned Rena / Fluval but people say they are also great quality).


Spendy but I'm tempted to buy one to try they look great.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Lonestarbandit said:


> Spendy but I'm tempted to buy one to try they look great.
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


They are great filters. I got lucky and bought mine along with most of my high-tech gear from some dude on craigslist. $150 for the two of them roud:.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Wonder if one would be sufficient for a 55g.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I have the best answer, but don't we all....on a 40 B I use an Eheim 2217'with a pre-filter sponge to keep,the heavy dirt out. On the other end of the tank I use an Aqueon 30 without a prefilter sponge to suck up most of the large detrius. The Eheim holds the bio-media and course blue sponge and the Aqueon is for filtering dirt only. I have to change that out about every 4 days. I use a 100 micron pad in it.


----------

